# Local lockdowns - the Catalonian region of Segrià goes into lockdown



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

The Catalonian region of Segrià, an agricultural area that includes the city of Lleida,
west of Barcelona goes into local lockdown this afternoon following a sharp rise
of Covid19 cases.

Coronavirus Spain - Catalonia locksdown the region of Segrià


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

Probsbly we will be seeing more and more of these all over europe soon.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Eliora said:


> Probably we will be seeing more and more of these all over europe soon.


Leicester in the UK can already be added to the local lockdown list in Europe.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Leicester in the UK can already be added to the local lockdown list.


Today is the first day in England that the pubs are open.

We might well be back in lockdown in a couple of weeks if today's situation in our pub is repeated across the country.

Forget beaches and demonstrations - they were nothing up to today.

If we don't get a big hike in cases in two or three weeks time, we can safely say we're in the clear.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Today is the first day in England that the pubs are open.
> 
> We might well be back in lockdown in a couple of weeks if today's situation in our pub is repeated across the country.
> 
> ...


I hear the pubs in Scotland are still closed with Scottish health officials concerned with Covid
outbreaks in Dumfries and Galloway and the temptation of some Scots living on the border,
to cross over to England for 'a wee dram'


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

jimenato said:


> Today is the first day in England that the pubs are open.
> 
> We might well be back in lockdown in a couple of weeks if today's situation in our pub is repeated across the country.
> 
> ...


Why did you go? Doubt if pubs will make a difference, lockdown seems to have been over for a while and no spike from block parties, demos, raves etc.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

I thought the whole of catalonia was now in lockdown (at least that's what I understood from reports in the French media today). Regardless, it appears that millions of people in catalonia are in lockdown, which does not bode well for getting this first wave of the virus in Europe under control, especially since it has occurred post the opening of borders.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Why did you go? Doubt if pubs will make a difference, lockdown seems to have been over for a while and no spike from block parties, demos, raves etc.


We went to have a proper pint.

The big difference between the events you mention plus beaches and parks and so on - is that much of the action in pubs takes place indoors. 

We bought a drink and went straight outside - we were the only ones. Everybody else was sitting inside cheek by jowl and were for hours.

Remember the article Pesky posted - the virus is spread* indoors* where people are in *close proximity* for a *length of time*. 

That hasn't really happened up to now - it is what is happening now in pubs.

I think we'll give it a miss for a bit. 

It'll be interesting to see what happens in a couple of weeks time - if there isn't a spike - fair enough - it's over.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Why did you go? Doubt if pubs will make a difference, lockdown seems to have been over for a while and no spike from block parties, demos, raves etc.


 No spikes, but with figures not getting better either according to this
https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/
and this
https://www.redaccionmedica.com/directo/coronavirus-ultimas-noticias/20200704
Spain 17 deaths today
UK
67 today


That's quite a difference, neither particularly good, but one quite clearly worse than the other


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No spikes, but with figures not getting better either according to this
> https://coronavirus.data.gov.uk/
> and this
> https://www.redaccionmedica.com/directo/coronavirus-ultimas-noticias/20200704
> ...


Yes but the death figures currently seem to be heading in different directions. Personally I wish they were both at the bottom as this is no competition.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

It's going to rumble on in waves for a very long time, those who think or believe otherwise are dangerously delusional!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spain has around 50 separate outbreaks. Latest today is in Albaceta I see. However, apart from Segria in Catalonia these outbreaks are being quite well dealt with. They locate the focus of the outbreak quite quickly and seem to isolate actual properties ( if municipal) so as to contain it without completely shutting whole towns etc.In Segria the area is in lockdown and police are blocking main entrances


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Can’t understand anyone holidaying right now. An Airline chief was just interviewed on TV and said as an example if you are sitting in seat 15C and someone in seat 15A etc is positive after a couple of days you will be contacted and told to isolate, others around too. 3rd day iof your holiday and in lockdown. 

Stated that most infection spread in UK came from France, Spain and Pakistan yet borders are open. Thought that the spikes (in all countries for the competitive) are due to increased testing.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Isobella said:


> Can’t understand anyone holidaying right now. *An Airline chief was just interviewed on TV and said as an example if you are sitting in seat 15C and someone in seat 15A etc is positive after a couple of days you will be contacted and told to isolate*, others around too. 3rd day iof your holiday and in lockdown.
> 
> Stated that most infection spread in UK came from France, Spain and Pakistan yet borders are open. Thought that the spikes (in all countries for the competitive) are due to increased testing.


Really, I bet he's going to be popular now in an industry desperately trying to move forward. What Airline was this "Chief" from? Was it on the news, if so what was the channel?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Love Karma said:


> Really, I bet he's going to be popular now in an industry desperately trying to move forward. What Airline was this "Chief" from? Was it on the news, if so what was the channel?


SKY. Don’t know which airline as wasn’t really listening until this came up, was still in bed. Just to clarify the “Chief” didn’t state the last para about testing. Was some other “expert”


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

The coastal district of 'A Marina' in Spain's north-western region of Galicia is another district going into
lockdown this weekend.

Coronavirus - Spain imposes local lockdown in Galicia


----------

